# Favorites bands, genres, songs



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

*Favorite band(s) :*
*Favorite genre(s) :*
*Favorite song(s) :*
As of right now, as of ever, as of both. 

Simple.

Mine:
*Favorite band(s) :* The Protomen, Animal Alpha, Circa Survive, Queens of the Stone Age, and Them Crooked Vultures. My favorite band of all time is either TV on the Radio or The Misfits.
*Favorite genre(s) :* Don't have a genre preference, but I love electronic, dirty, and bassy stuff. Anything that really tugs n grinds in. Mhmmm.
*Favorite song(s) :* 
Queens of the Stone Age - Misfit Love, Graveyard Train - Ballad for Beelzebub, and The Protomen - The Hounds currently.
Of all time, The Misfits - Die Die My Darling


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Off the top of my mind...

*Favorite band(s)* : Angelspit, Cradle of Filth, Cypress Hill, Die Krupps, Eisbrecher, Fear Factory, Front Line Assembly, Gothminister, Homestuck, Marilyn Manson, Megadeth, Metallica, Necro, Pantera, Powerman 5000, Rob Zombie, Slayer, Sonic Mayhem, System of a Down, White Zombie

*Favorite genre(s)* : Industrial, Electronic, Thrash, Glitch, Noise, Orchestral video game music, Hard rock, Death metal, Speed metal, 8-bit, Breakcore, Minimal

*Favorite song(s)* : Too many too name. I have favorite songs for different bands, genres, etc. The only way I could really decide what my favorite songs are would take hours worth of deducting...

... hours worth of deducting meaning a few minutes. These aren't my all-time favorite songs (at least I don't think so), but these are ones I like from each genre I just listed.

*Industrial* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlobJ9qBhFM

*Electronic* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cDBBqE6nsU

*Thrash* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3LAFJbKyY 

*Glitch* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo

*Noise* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s79yqVNDnY

*Orchestral* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwXI9g97Ghs
At least I think that's orchestral... subsubgenres confuse me.

*Hard rock* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chTvE23NcUw
Again... I'm not completely sure.

*Death metal* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzvu3LlSNmY

*Speed metal* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjEU_b19vfs

*8-bit* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zECoOQ668nA

*Breakcore* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsLaXD_rM74&feature=related

*Minimal* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1jS8916yUY

If you think any of these songs suck, you probably have a different taste in music and that's completely normal and not worth arguing about like a child.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

*Favorite band(s) :* Hmm this is tough I like so many... P!nk, Britney Spears, Destiny's Child, Sonique, Kelis, Nya Jade, Corinne Bailey Rae, Jesse McCartney, Aaron Carter, Nelly Furtado, Mandy Moore, Vitamin C, The Noisettes, Skunk Anansie, Operator Please, Paris Hilton, Paula DeAnda, Pixie Lott, Psapp, Regina Spektor, The Bird and the Bee, Rihanna, Samantha Jade, Samantha Mumba, Sammie, S-Express, Sonique, Tift Merritt, Toni Braxton, Tiny Masters of Today, Willow Smith, K.K. Slider, Alanis Morissette, Kelly Rowland, Ashton Shepherd, Amy MacDonald, Aly & AJ, Ayo., Avril Lavigne, Baha Men, B*Witched, Lily Allen, Kate Nash, Kate Voegele, Kerli, list goes on...
*Favorite genre(s) :* pop, dance, R&B, electronic, rock, alternative, folk, experimental, oldies, soul, electronica, video games soundtracks, um... hope I'm not forgetting anything. xP
*Favorite song(s) : *[video=youtube;Cihl7uAcoe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cihl7uAcoe4[/video]
[video=youtube;ktaqH4M-S9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktaqH4M-S9Q[/video]
[video=youtube;ZwSk7jjWIIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwSk7jjWIIc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;XdXvqMF-6vI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdXvqMF-6vI[/video]
[video=youtube;moh-qliexZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moh-qliexZk[/video]
[video=youtube;tiSnHkJGyn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSnHkJGyn4[/video]


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

ehhhhh
last.fm v


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm into rock, grunge, soundtrack, alternative and indie, including:

Interpol, Alice in Chains, Chemlab, Eminem, 16Volt, Radiohead, Julian Plenti, Covenant, A Perfect Circle, Nirvana, Kate Bush, And One, Skinny Puppy, Ulver, The Strokes, deadmau5, Ice Cube, Kanye West, Neuroticfish, Gorillaz, Amy Winehouse, Depeche Mode, Mad Season, Jack Wall, Goo Goo Dolls, Coldplay, Daft Punk, Lou Reed, Will Young, JosÃ© GonzÃ¡lez, Martin O'Donnell & Michael Salvatori, Bill Elm and Woody Jackson, Kubichek!, DeVotchKa, Nachtmahr, The Cinematics, White Lies, As Tall as Lions, Joy Division, The Dresden Dolls, 2Pac, Angelspit, Pearl Jam, Dragonland, Wolfmother, Cold War Kids, Editors, Vashti Bunyan, Swear By This, The Streets.

(God bless Paste my Taste)


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 19, 2011)

Favorite band(s) : Front Line Assembly, Haujobb, Velvet Acid Christ, Skinny Puppy, Headscan, Uberbyte, Throbbing Gristle, Coil, Combichrist, :wumpscut:, 16volt, Angelspit, Aphex Twin, Autechre, Assemblage 23, Boards of Canada, Burzum, Chemlab, Covenant, Cradle of Filth, Current 93, Das Ich, Destroid, Dope Stars Inc, Faderhead, Feindflug, Forseti, Front 242, Funker Vogt, Genocide Organ, Gridlock, Hocico, Icon of Coil, In Gowan Ring, Leather Strip, Lustmord, Merzbow, Midnight Syndicate, Mindless Faith, Monte Cazazza, Nachtmahr, Nine Inch Nails, Nox Arcana, Nurse With Wound, Orbital, Panzer AG, Psyclon Nine, Seabound, SPK, Suffocation, Suicide Commando, Terrorfakt, Unter Null, VNV Nation, Whitehouse, Wolf Eyes, Xasthur, Zombie Girl

Favorite genre(s) : industrial, EBM, electro-industrial, aggrotech, futurepop, dark ambient, neofolk, harsh noise, power electronics, power noise, black metal, video game soundtracks

Favorite song(s) :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o61Y6IJRGzE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkjlNbm_56Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRlU47gfbu4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSb0_dj3LI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCSxzNMvK5w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ArN5p-8_JY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnrfJN1oijc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geeXiwRH1lA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUIG_XPpV94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu2169itPM0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGNKgah948s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkHNkCjnZlw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t0zTinYook
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zcMS-ZKN0g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVtfz4xV3Rg


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Girl Talk - All Day

Just click play and the clever thing will list all the songs in the mash-up in order. I don't listen to rap as much as is in this song, but it otherwise gives a good example of all the music I listen to.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

Keroro, we are gonna get on just fine.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2011)

*Bands: *Ozric Tentacles, Yes, Rush, Tangerine Dream, Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, Niyaz
*Genres:* Rock (Progressive, Psychedelic, Space), Electronica (not dance-oriented), various Eastern forms.
*Songs:* *Yawn* not now...


----------



## Ekho (Jun 19, 2011)

*Favorite bands:* A Perfect Circle, Porcupine Tree, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Riverside, Thee Silver Mt. Zion, Do Make Say Think, Isis, Oceansize, Pink Floyd, Kayo Dot, Rosetta, Amplifier
*Favorite genres: *progressive rock/metal, post-rock/metal
*Favorite songs:* A Perfect Circle - The Package (my favorite song ever), Porcupine Tree - The Sky Moves Sideways Phase One, Tool - 10,000 Days, Riverside - Dance with the Shadow, etc. etc.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2011)

*Favourite band(s):* Michael Jackson, Amy Winehouse, Madonna, Cher, Aretha Franklin, et cetera old and new pophags. :3c
*
Favourite genre(s):* WMP tells me about 80-90% is in 'R&B and Soul' category and the rest is Pop, Dance or Soundtrack.
*
Favourite song(s): *Respect, Rehab, They Don't Care About Us.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

Ekho said:


> *Favorite songs:* A Perfect Circle - The Package (my favorite song ever)


 
Take just what I came for, then I'm out the door again~

I love APC. Also my favorite song by them.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 19, 2011)

Jared said:


> Take just what I came for, then I'm out the door again~
> 
> I love APC. Also my favorite song by them.



I'll never get tired of it.  I could also add The Noose and Orestes.  Thirteenth Step is simply perfect.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

Ekho said:


> I'll never get tired of it.  I could also add The Noose and Orestes.  Thirteenth Step is simply perfect.


 
It is a beauty of an album. Lately I've been into CBLSTTROTWD from eMOTIVe.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 19, 2011)

This is going to be difficult there is so much to like, but let's see.
*Favorite bands:* Dream Theater, Rush, Mastodon, T-Square, Stemage, Muse, Bullet For My Valentine, 311, Green Day, Coheed and Cambria, Porcupine Tree, Machine Head, Zelazowa, Nine Inch Nails, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Silversun Pickups, Story of the Year.
*Favorite genres: *Progressive Rock, Progressive Metal, Indie, Electronic, Industrial, Stoner/Psychedelic Rock, Ska, Jazz/Fusion, Metal, Rock, Alternative.
*Favorite songs: *Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember, Dream Theater - Octavarium, Rush - La Villa Strangiato, Rush - The Twilight Zone, 311 - Jackolantern's Weather, 311 - Evolution, 311 - Leaving Babylon, T-Square - Truth, T-Square - Hank & Cliff, T-Square - Kimi Wa Hurricane, T-Square - Traffic Jam, T-Square - Future Fly.

This list is very incomplete  and doesn't even begin to span my musical tastes, but it's a start. My last.fm also has a good portion of what I like, but again is incomplete.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 19, 2011)

Favorite band(s) :Streetlight Manifesto, Reel Big Fish, The Toasters, Big D and the Kids Table, The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, ASOBs, The Specials, Less than Jake, ETC.
Favorite genre(s) : Obvious enough?
Favorite song(s) : Keasbey Nights (old and new), Shining on, the rascal king,  don't let the bastards grind you down, Let's go nowhere, All my best friends are metal heads.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Godspeed You! Black Emperor
> Kayo Dot
> Rosetta


 
We are going to get along just fine


----------



## Namba (Jun 19, 2011)

My list could fill a book...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

Keroro said:


> Favorite band(s) : Front Line Assembly, Haujobb, Velvet Acid Christ, Skinny Puppy, Headscan, Uberbyte, Throbbing Gristle, Coil, Combichrist, :wumpscut:, 16volt, Angelspit, Aphex Twin, Autechre, Assemblage 23, Boards of Canada, Burzum, Chemlab, Covenant, Cradle of Filth, Current 93, Das Ich, Destroid, Dope Stars Inc, Faderhead, Feindflug, Forseti, Front 242, Funker Vogt, Genocide Organ, Gridlock, Hocico, Icon of Coil, In Gowan Ring, Leather Strip, Lustmord, Merzbow, Midnight Syndicate, Mindless Faith, Monte Cazazza, Nachtmahr, Nine Inch Nails, Nox Arcana, Nurse With Wound, Orbital, Panzer AG, Psyclon Nine, Seabound, SPK, Suffocation, Suicide Commando, Terrorfakt, Unter Null, VNV Nation, Whitehouse, Wolf Eyes, Xasthur, Zombie Girl


 
"Your musical compatibility with MechaKaeru is HIGH"


----------



## Cyril (Jun 19, 2011)

*Favorite bands/artists :*
*takes a deep breath*

In alphabetical order...
65daysofstatic, Arjen Lucassen, Between The Buried And Me, Bodies of Water, Coheed and Cambria, Dream Theater, Fates Warning, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Haken, Kamelot, Mastodon, Mono, Muse, Oceansize, Opeth, Pain of Salvation, Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, Protest the Hero, Radiohead, Riverside, Rush, Sigur RÃ³s, The Human Abstract, The Mars Volta, This Will Destroy You, Thrice, Tool, Transatlantic, Yndi Halda

*Favorite genre(s) :*
Progressive Rock, Progressive Metal, Progressive Metalcore, Mathcore, Post-Rock

*Favorite song(s) :*
 Let's limit this to 10, and one per artist, or else we'll be here all day...

Coheed and Cambria - In Keeping Secrets Of Silent Earth: 3
Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons
Kamelot - Memento Mori
Oceansize - The Frame
Opeth - Ghost of Perdition
Pain of Salvation - Iter Impius
Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here
Protest The Hero - Tongue-Splitter
Riverside - Hybrid Times
Sigur RÃ³s - ViÃ°rar vel til loftÃ¡rÃ¡sa

Ekho, you have wonderful musical taste.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 19, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Ekho, you have wonderful musical taste.



Thanks!  Also, fuck yes to Yndi Halda.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> *Favorite bands/artists :*
> *takes a deep breath*
> 
> In alphabetical order...
> ...


 
Holy fuck, it's me two years ago


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

i like sun city girls reggaeton and the song break my stride by matthew wilder


people of the above interests should mail my po box 503


----------



## Cyril (Jun 19, 2011)

What new bands do I discover in the next two years, future me?


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> What new bands do I discover in the next two years, future me?


 
Technical death metal, then back to more progmetals, then moving towards weird experimental crap (pending good recommendations) c:

Also just go listen to the Devin Townsend Project right about now. And Blind Guardian.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

Devin Townsend: Just listening to a single song blew my mind. Definitely worth checking out.
Blind Guardian: One song didn't leave much of an impression but eh bands have more than one song. Usually.


----------



## epslion (Jun 20, 2011)

*Favorite band(s) :* citizen cope, falcom sound team , yurma , Tomohito Nishiura,  Motoi Sakuraba, chopin, bach
three days grace, rise against, a bullet for my Valentine, Yoko Shimomura

*Favorite genre(s) :* emo ,orchestral, classical, neo classical
*
Favorite song(s) :  
Passion orchestral version *by Yoko Shimomura* 

Exploder 1 by* Tomohito Nishiura, 
*
I hate everything about you* by three days grace
*
Last to know* by three days grace
*
Never to late *by three days grace
*
Leap the percipience* byMotoi Sakuraba
*
Let the drummer Kick* by citizen cope


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> What new bands do I discover in the next two years, future me?


 
I discover new bands literally everyday, and enjoy them.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Keroro, since you're big on Industrial and Skinny Puppy, I gotta link you this:

Dig It - Skinny Puppy


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

Jared said:


> Keroro, since you're big on Industrial and Skinny Puppy, I gotta link you this:
> 
> Dig It - Skinny Puppy


 I haven't listened to that song in so long, I've forgotten how great it is. Then again, everything Skinny Puppy does is great.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

Keroro said:


> I haven't listened to that song in so long, I've forgotten how great it is. Then again, everything Skinny Puppy does is great.


 
That's true. I can't think of one song I don't like by them. I have the Ain't It Dead Yet? live album on right now.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Devin Townsend: Just listening to a single song blew my mind. Definitely worth checking out.



Ziltoid the Omniscient is pretty entertaining, I think I started with that album.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Ziltoid the Omniscient is pretty entertaining, I think I started with that album.


 
Go pick up the just-released Deconstruction if you liked Ziltoid
Also Z2 coming sometime in the future~


----------



## Ekho (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Go pick up the just-released Deconstruction if you liked Ziltoid
> Also Z2 coming sometime in the future~



I'll check it out, and Ghost too.  I've listened to Ki from DTP, which is OK.  I haven't gotten into Addicted though; maybe I should give it some more listens.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2011)

Ekho said:


> I'll check it out, and Ghost too.  I've listened to Ki from DTP, which is OK.  I haven't gotten into Addicted though; maybe I should give it some more listens.


 
Didn't really like Addicted (aside from the Hyperdrive remake), but Ghost is great :3


----------



## Ekho (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> What new bands do I discover in the next two years, future me?



Also, if you like post- and progressive rock, check out _I, Vigilante_ by Crippled Black Phoenix.  It's a fantastic blend of both.


----------

